# [Installation] Installation Gentoo Sur Raid0+LVM (Résolu)

## pums974

Bonjour,

Etant depuis quelques années sous ubuntu, j'ai decidé de me lancer dans l'aventure Gentoo. Et, histoire de faire simple (...) j'aimerais l'installer comme Ubuntu sur une partition Raid avec LVM.

J'ai donc pour cela suivit le manuel d'installation classique et celui pour le raid (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86 … nstall.xml).

Mais voila, je n'arrive pas a booter sur mon kernel fraichement compilé. Il me dit que ma partition / n'est pas montable et me propose un mini shell. Depuis ce mini shell je peut faire un mknod, mais je n'arrive pas a faire le mdadm -- assemble, et le vgscan me donne toujours rien.

J'ai pourtant bien spécifier de compiler avec lvm et raid0,1 en dur dans le make menuconfig, et j'ai bien installer lvm2 et mdadm

PS: Ne sachant pas s'il valait mieux poster sur le forum officiel ou sur le forum fr, j'ai poster sur les deux. désolé pour le doublon.Last edited by pums974 on Tue Mar 02, 2010 5:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## babykart

Hello,

Tu as un initramfs ?

----------

## pums974

j'ai essayer avec un kernel compiler a la main, donc sans initramfs (du moin je sais pas faire) et un kernel compilé avec genkernel, qui lui m'en genere un, et ca ne marche pas non plus...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Initramfs obligatoire avec un Linux Raid ou un LVM, car c'est contrôlé par des outils en espace utilisateur !

J'ai la même configuration que toi (enfin pire vu que même mon /boot est sur LVM) voici mon genkernel.conf : http://pastebin.com/mq8vqLEE tu peut faire un diff avec pour voir ce qui change.

Après je compile le noyau avec juste cette commande : genkernel --install all

Après faut que les options de configuration du noyau soit correctes.

A noter que genkernel ne supporte pas encore que la partition / soit en ext4, si c'est le cas faudra modifier un fichier.

Et mon grub.cfg (Grub2, obligatoire dans mon cas, à adapter pour grub 0.97) pour charger tout ça :

```
menuentry "Gentoo Linux" {

   linux /kernel doscsi domdadm dolvm real_root=/dev/mapper/localvg-root real_resume=/dev/mapper/localvg-swap console=tty1 quiet

   initrd /initramfs

}

```

EDIT: et n'oublie pas l'useflag static pour busybox mdadm et lvm

----------

## boozo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Initramfs obligatoire avec un Linux Raid ou un LVM, car c'est contrôlé par des outils en espace utilisateur !

 

Juste pour mon information personnelle car je n'ai pas de raid : c'est du sûr de chez éprouvé çà ? car n'est pas un brin mentionné dans la doc  :Shocked: 

Si tel est le cas, il faudrait vraiment demander à le faire préciser non ? d'autant plus qu'il précise bien de compiler les supports du raid en dur et non en module de façon suffisamment nette par ailleurs alors je ne vois pas pourquoi.

----------

## guilc

Ou pas donc...

J'ai 4 serveurs en RAID1 logiciel sur ma petite infra, et... pas d'initrd, juste un pauvre kernel monolithique...

Au démarrage, c'est le device-mapper qui fait le boulot. mdadm, c'est pour l'admin/création, le reste, c'est le kernel qui gère.

Ce n'est vrai que pour LVM, mais seulement si tu mets / dans le lvm (ce qui à mon sens non seulement ne sert à rien (ça ne coute rien de fixer un petit / de 200Mo), mais tire du suicide dès le moindre souci (vla la galère pour le boot en rescue si le serveur est en datacenter, t'as intérêt à avoir prévu un joli netboot)). Garder un / accessible simplement rend bien souvent des services.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour le raid j'ai toujours dû y aller à coup de mdadm --assemble même si mes partitions sont configurés en raid autodetect   :Question: 

Pour le / sur une partition classique oui en datacenter, mais chez soit bof, j'ai une clef USB au cas où.

Perso j'ai tout mis en LVM sur un Raid 0, boot via grub2 récent only   :Laughing: 

----------

## pums974

Merci pour vos réponses,

Je n'ai pas mis le useflag static, et je suis en ext4 (toutes mes partitions, / et /boot comprises).

Mais je n'ai rien modifier dans genkernel pour le prendre en compte...

Et vu que mon / est dans LVM, chui donc obligé de passer par un initrd... bon a savoir.

je regarderais ca, et ton fichier genkernel.conf, ce soir.

----------

## guilc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Perso j'ai tout mis en LVM sur un Raid 0, boot via grub2 récent only  

 

Question : Pourquoi mettre du RAID0 sous LVM ?

Un LVM en stripping, ça fait la même chose, une couche en moins non ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *pums974 wrote:*   

> Merci pour vos réponses,
> 
> Je n'ai pas mis le useflag static, et je suis en ext4 (toutes mes partitions, / et /boot comprises).
> 
> Mais je n'ai rien modifier dans genkernel pour le prendre en compte...
> ...

 

Alors pour le support de l'ext4 dan genkernel j'ajoute ext4 à la ligne MODULES_FS= dans /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load

Faut adapter en fonction de ton architecture, et le fichier est remplacé à chaque MàJ de genkernel. C'est bourrin, mais ça marche et j'ai la flemme de faire plus propre  :Razz: 

normalement si ça a marché, après re-exécution de genkernel, zcat /boot/initramfs | cpio -t | grep ext4 devrais retourner à peu près

```
12413 bloc

lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/kernel/fs/ext4

lib/modules/2.6.33-gentoo/kernel/fs/ext4/ext4.ko
```

Pour l'useflag static vaut mieux le mettre sur ces trois paquets, les version que genkernel compile sinon ne sont pas toujours franchement à jour.

guilc -> Je me suis pas vraiment posé la question, LVM c'est pour gérer les volumes et le raid pour le raid, je pense que le driver raid restera plus optimisé pour cet usage. Et puis j'ai monté cette config pour me familiariser avec ces outils car avant j'avais une config assez classique.

Fût même un temps ou Grub2 refusait de booter un Raid0+LVM   :Very Happy: Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Mon Mar 01, 2010 11:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

ok bon à savoir merci pour les infos également   :Smile: 

ps:/ puisque personne des anciens ne le signale : pourrais-tu étiter ton premier message et mettre ton titre en conformité selon nos conventions (cf. section 3/3)

par avance merci ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Boozo ferait-il campagne pour une promotion ?  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Perso j'ai tout mis en LVM sur un Raid 0, boot via grub2 récent only   
> 
> Question : Pourquoi mettre du RAID0 sous LVM ?
> 
> Un LVM en stripping, ça fait la même chose, une couche en moins non ?

 

Le raid0 a la réputation d'avoir un taux de transfert très élévé.

Pour en revenir au sujet d'initrd, j'en ai jamais mis pour mes raids qui fonctionne très bien juste qu'ici et pour lvm, je ne met pas la racine dedans.

@pums974: Si tu boot sur un live cd systemrescue , est-ce que ton raid et lvm sont reconnue ?

D'ailleurs tu devrais utliser ce cd pour bosser !

post:

```
 grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM  /usr/src/linux/.config

grep CONFIG_MD   /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Boozo ferait-il campagne pour une promotion ? 

 

Pas le moins du monde   :Laughing:   mais ça fait moche dans la page et au bout d'un certain temps c'est le foutoir.

----------

## pums974

@man in the hill : quand je boot sur le cd d'install normal, a part les quelques manip du genre mknod et autres vgchange, tout marche bien

----------

## man in the hill

 *pums974 wrote:*   

> @man in the hill : quand je boot sur le cd d'install normal, a part les quelques manip du genre mknod et autres vgchange, tout marche bien

 

C'est normal que le live boot correctement par contre tu ne m'as pas donnée les infos que je t'ai demandé c-a-d que le livecd doit reconnaitre ton raid et ton lvm.

Donc par ex:

```
cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid1] 

md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdc2[2](S) sdb2[1]

      302736768 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdc1[2](S) sdb1[1]

      8787456 blocks [2/2] [UU]

      

unused devices: <none>

```

vgscan doit te donner le nom du group lvm.

Si déjà tu n'as pas cela en bootant sur un livecd, tu n'as plus qu'a recommencer ...

----------

## pums974

quand je boot sur ma clef d'install, il ne reconnais rien tout seul.

Il faut que je fasse a la main (j'ai pas mes notes sous la main, mais de tete ca ressemble a ca  :Smile: 

- mknode b 9 2

- mdadm --assemble --scan

- vgscan

- vgchange -a -y

pour que mes partitions apparaissent dans /dev/mapper/

je vérifierais ce soir la sortie exacte de cat /proc/mdstat mais, il me semble qu'il me disait ne rien voir.

Mais mes partitions sont bonnes, je les utilise avec ubuntu sans problemes ...

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## pums974

En ce qui me concerne si j'ai cumulé les deux c'est que je pensait naïvement que LVM ne servait qu'a transformer une partition en un ensemble de partition (et donc de faire 3 partition a partir d'une partition RAID), mais je ne savais pas qu'il était aussi possible de regrouper un ensemble de partition, et faire du stripping

----------

## pums974

De retour chez moi je suis en train de tester tes trucs...

En particulier je viens de mettre les useflag static, de modifier mon genkernel.conf, et le modules_load 

je vais tester si ca marche dans un instant

sinon, tu m'avais demandé :

```
grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m
```

et

```
grep CONFIG_MD   /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_MDIO=m

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set
```

EDIT : OK ca marche, mais j'ai quand meme besoin au demarrage de faire la manip que j'ai du faire sur le livecd (mknod ... mdadm -- assemble... vgscan vgchange..)

yaurais moyen d'automatiser ca ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu les fait où ces manips ? Dans le shell  de secours de l'initrd ?

Si c'est le cas regarde les options de boot dans mon premier message.

----------

## pums974

je vais rajouter doscsi mais les autres je les avais mises...

EDIT : ah non j'avais mis dodmraid, et pas domdadm

EDIT2 : Maintenant ca marche nikel, mais il faudrait peut être songer à compléter la documentation non ?

Merci !!

----------

